# BOMBING live 3 pm EST Sept 15th!



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.stickam.com/member/loadChatRoom.do?roomId=768739
pw= boom

watch me and ucubed pack bombs!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

this is soo clever!!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

As long as you two aren't wearing Houston Rockets jerseys and singing backstreet boys:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

500 - Internal Server Error
The request was unsuccessful due to an unexpected condition encountered by the server.

Not once. Twice. Aargh.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

500 - Internal Server Error
The request was unsuccessful due to an unexpected condition encountered by the server.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Somuch fun


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

This is both sick and twisted!!!

I love it!!!:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

About 19 total bombs planned give or take...3 ouf them are my and Aldrin's combined and 8 for me and 9 for Aldrin. Give or take 2. DC numbers will be posted probably tomorrow and pictures as well.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

That was crazy!!! so funny to see people putting stuff together..


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

This was a very cool idea. Nice job guys!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

picutures of the soon to be carnage


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

nice stack of boxes


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

oh they are full of stuff =)


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

chocked full, ey?


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

That was fun.

Till Dooge flagged me.:bn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

chenvt said:


> As long as you two aren't wearing Houston Rockets jerseys and singing backstreet boys:


funny everytime.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

You two are outta control :w


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

i like your style, play hard or not at all .


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

CRAP


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

it was fun to see Wu & Aldrin pack those bombs, but then Scott showed a huge back full of cigars with my name on them


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

post office ppl are going to hate you.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> it was fun to see Wu & Aldrin pack those bombs, but then Scott showed a huge back full of cigars with my name on them


haha yeah man he was doing some SERIOUS work on the cam that was a huuuge batch of sticks


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

s0leful0ne said:


> haha yeah man he was doing some SERIOUS work on the cam that was a huuuge batch of sticks


I am getting some retaliation clogs :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good gosh you guys are flippin MANIACS!!!! You are just asking for a WHOOPIN!:mn:mn:gn:mn:mn











If anyone has their address, please PM it to me.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol so far it has been all talk and no walk, well at least in my case =) ...time to restock this weekend and get ready for international run


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ucubed said:


> time to restock this weekend and get ready for international run


that makes me hit first, the first "Kevin & Aldrin" bomb is airborne, more to follow.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> that makes me hit first, the first "Kevin & Aldrin" bomb is airborne, *more to follow*.


:tpd::gn:mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ya know, there's nothing like putting targets on your back.......:hn

This could lead to upsetting some of the established hunters around here......


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Someone Say Volunteer?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ya know, there's nothing like putting targets on your back.......:hn
> 
> This could lead to upsetting some of the established hunters around here......


looks like they can take care of themselves lol I claim no affiliation


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

after class today I will start to print out the click n ships and hopefully get them out before the PO closes today


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

just for the record, you guys are insane.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ucubed said:


> after class today I will start to print out the click n ships and hopefully get them out before the PO closes today


Use the "create batch order" thingie, it makes things go WAY faster. :tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I just did that, however I didn't it confirm cause i was taping the labels, so I had to reprint/order them and retape them on. I just cut out the top and bottom and retaped those =P


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant wait to have my whole family opening all these packages, you guys are so kind to bomb me.


Wait they aren't for me????? Fine I hate cigars anyway!


In all seriousness you guys have lost it but in a good way!


Whoever posted the BSB video please don't do that again, I nearly fell off my chair.

Molar


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

You guys are out of control. That stack of boxes is EPIC :mn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Molarman777 said:


> I cant wait to have my whole family opening all these packages, you guys are so kind to bomb me.
> 
> Wait they aren't for me????? Fine I hate cigars anyway!
> 
> ...


Wow this almost sounds like someone wants to be bombed? I think I know a guy in SC that would love to grant that wish.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Wow this almost sounds like someone wants to be bombed? I think I know a guy in SC that would love to grant that wish.


Where do you think my 32lb bomb is heading


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Where do you think my 32lb bomb is heading


Gainesville, Florida (well, that's what I hope for)


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope, Don. More towards your neck of the woods


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

make that +1 (2) one more package for two different people


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

I am inspired time to order more signature items.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

reminds me of my last bomb run I think it was like 40 or so bombs in a 2 week period.
Man was that fun.
I am sad I didn't get to do that this year.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ir13 said:


> Nope, Don. More towards your neck of the woods


you are not scaring me Joey, you're bluffin'


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

1. 0103 8555 7493 4081 5323
2. 0103 8555 7493 5130 1082
3. 0103 8555 7494 0372 9888
4. 0103 8555 7494 1421 5646
5. 0103 8555 7494 9810 1712
6. 0103 8555 7493 6178 6848
7. 0103 8555 7493 7227 2606
8. 0103 8555 7493 9324 4125
9. 0103 8555 7494 4650 2271
10. 0103 8555 7493 5213 0445
11. 0103 8555 7493 6261 6205
12. 0103 8555 7494 8844 5314
13. 0103 8555 7494 9893 1074
14. 0103 8555 7494 7795 9556
15. 0103 8555 7494 5698 8034
16. 0103 8555 7493 4164 4687
17. 0103 8555 7494 9848 0510
18. Will not be shipped until he get's back 

All of these are going out today, when the mail person get's here


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

+3 no DC's


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

You are... two wild and crazy guys


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

First of the cluster bombs has hit its target

*edit* 3/18 confirmed


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Man I got tagged hard, thread to follow:mn


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Land fall in Up-State SC http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183962 Confirmed hit :hn.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Man DOWN!!!!










Thanks guys! Wonderful hit, including...

CAO Black(?)
Tat P Series
Taboo Twist
Nub Habano Torp, and
LFD DL!!!!

Those rascally Gator Boys...


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

5/18...slowly but surely they are landing =)


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

ucubed said:


> 4/18...slowly but surely they are landing =)


does that include bao? i dont think he's posted but he texted me this morning


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

so like the idiot that I am I messed up the batch order the first time and I redid the order. GOt a new set of DC numbers and I guess I posted the wrongs ones. So basically if you are an active CS chat member check your mail =)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1899088#post1899088

You SONOVAMUTHAFUDGERUCKER! :r


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys  Made my weekend! I'll be sure to put nubbing photo's up as soon as I get a chance


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Wow you guys are really kicking some butt :tu:tu:tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

that's right andy...you better get pics up =)


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like I was a victim! Got some nice sticks from S0le.

Taboo Twist
Nub Habano
CAO
Taboo HSG

Thank you so much S0le. I can't wait to try all these! You guys rock!


----------

